# المعايير الفنية لمهنة أخصائي لحام



## عبير عبد الرحمن (1 يوليو 2010)

المعايير الفنية لمهنة أخصائي لحام​
*National Occupational Skill Standards For
Welding Specialist

المؤسسة العامة للتدريب الفنى​*


----------



## فاتح روما (3 يوليو 2010)

*شـــــــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا*​


----------



## مهندس سعد العراقي (10 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووورررررررر .. وجزاك الله خيرا عنا..م. سعد العراقي


----------



## nawalzedan (1 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور


----------

